# 8 wks to 17 wks transformation



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

He's changing so much! ??


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't know what happened lol


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

I miss him being a baby..


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He's a good looking guy!


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha, he's adorable. I love how big his ears are! I think Ollie has small ears because all the other GSD's appear to have larger ears....

Good looking boy you have there. I miss the small puppy stage as well, but they're great grown up as well.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Very handsome! What I miss the most is the puppy breath...


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

He's growing into quite the handsome boy! :wub:



Debanneball said:


> What I miss the most is the puppy breath...


I miss it too!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Awww. I love seeing puppy grows up pictures. I think about 16 weeks is when they start to look like mini adults.


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the comments! I think he is wonderful and I'm just so glad I was able to be there when he needed someone to get him out of his bad situation I only hope that his littermates found good homes! its hard for me to think of them. I feel so guilty over it sometimes but I am very glad i was able to help Vader hes absolutely a joy to have in my life! I have always had little dogs this is my first big dog and my first gsd. I was so terrified i would mess him up...Then i came across this forum and all the wonderful people that are willing to share their past and present knowledge with newbies like me and I will never be able to express my gratitude for the words of encouragement and well wishes from everyone that has helped me with my questions! I am so grateful to everyone of you and just to know their are people still out there that are willing to help is just so heartwarming :wub:


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey everyone just updating on vader he's really growing he will be 30 weeks on the 11th can anyone tell me if he's done growing or will he continue to grow after his 12th month


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

He's a good looking boy! They do keep growing, but I'm not sure exactly when they stop. Sometime between 1-2 years but I think it depends on the dog. My guy just turned 1 and he's still changing a bit every day. I look back at pictures from a month ago and realize how much his body is changing. And he still gets very puppy-like expressions on his face, especially when he's playing or pushing the boundaries to see what he can get away with.


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks he not show quality or of any working lines I know of I acquired him by chance and the situation I saved him from went bad quick so I was unfortunately unable to get any type of lineage or pedigree for him which does both me a little but he is a good dog so that all that really matters to me I'm attaching a photo of him sorta naturally stacked (not easy lol) and as you can see he not the best built gsd but I just love him to bits


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

The picture is for the above post


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

By one-year they are close to full size but not done yet. They will fill out a lot more. Their frame will thicken and will still get a bit taller/longer. You have a very handsome boy.


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

SiegersMom said:


> By one-year they are close to full size but not done yet. They will fill out a lot more. Their frame will thicken and will still get a bit taller/longer. You have a very handsome boy.


Thank you I think so but I am a bit biased lol I have heard something that gsd grow until their three if german line and if american line one to two so I figured I would ask I am going to say he is american line judging by his build but I really dont know enough to really state that cause they all came from a couple of dogs but I say that by judging his frame and what I have seen of german lines he isn't nearly as sturdy looking or blocky as those dogs look I guess I was wondering if I was correct


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

He's byb lines. That's all.

Just like my Smitty dog.  

He looks happy and well loved. 



Vadermomma said:


> Thank you I think so but I am a bit biased lol I have heard something that gsd grow until their three if german line and if american line one to two so I figured I would ask I am going to say he is american line judging by his build but I really dont know enough to really state that cause they all came from a couple of dogs but I say that by judging his frame and what I have seen of german lines he isn't nearly as sturdy looking or blocky as those dogs look I guess I was wondering if I was correct


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks and he is very well loved and a hapot boy 


Gwenhwyfair said:


> He's byb lines. That's all.
> 
> Just like my Smitty dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Good to see another photo. They grow at least until they are two. So yes, he will get bigger.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I've read that Working line are slower maturing...what I saw was referring to mental growing more than physical. They are high energy so they are a little older before you begin to see a calmer dog...at least that is how I interpreted it...lol. I think by two mine was for the most part to full size. The black and tans will continue to get lighter colored as they get older too. Mine is now 5 and has not changed much in the past two years.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is a good looking boy!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He looks so grown up-very handsome boy!!! I think they stop growing between 2-3 years old there growth slows down and fill out.


----------

